
How Smart Weed Could Make Pot the Go-To Painkiller - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-06/how-smart-weed-could-help-pot-become-the-go-to-for-pain-patients
======
allan_golds
[http://www.cetusnews.com/tech/How-Smart-Weed-Could-Make-
Pot-...](http://www.cetusnews.com/tech/How-Smart-Weed-Could-Make-Pot-the-Go-
To-Painkiller.Byrr3r-00Z.html) No paywall.

